# Acer Aspire 8530g black screen



## TakisT (Jul 2, 2013)

About a week ago all of the sudden when i went to power on my laptop i got only a black screen... :banghead:
The fans are still working the power button seems on ,the dvd makes some noises and the buttons in the right for the volume are the only things that are working... 
I googled the problems and i found that many acer users have the same problem and i tried the solution that they are saying with flashing the bios. The thing is that when i downloaded the bios from acer i dont have a file called *.fd to rename it. 
I also found the laptops manual http://tim.id.au/laptops/acer/aspire 8730 8730z 8530.pdf
where in page 141 it says for the jumper to reset the bios. Did that as well and didnt work.. Can someone please help and enlight me because it is frastrating.
Thanks a lot in advance and sorry for my english!!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome to TSF have you tried hooking it up to a external monitor and see if you can see your desktop or log in screen


----------



## TakisT (Jul 2, 2013)

oopps!!! sorry about that... i didnt tell that i did!! also i have always conected my laptop through hdmi in a samsung monitor. but i also tried it in another monitor via vga, and nothing happens...


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Ok one last thing if you tilt the screen and use a flash light do you see anything to be honest from what your describing I don't expect you will,I think you may be looking at a failed graphics chip.There is not a lot you can do the options are 1 A reflow which is a temporary fix at best. 2 A new motherboard (but you could face a similar situation)
3 A new laptop.


----------



## TakisT (Jul 2, 2013)

nice!! you made my day now!!! lol i only have the laptop for 2 years... anyway... what is a reflow and what about the fix that they are saying in many sites with the bios flashing??? thanks for you quick replies!!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

If you cannot see how would you flash it do you see a bios screen when you boot if you don't you can't do it and flashing may not be appropriate, unless you find info on the acer support site which specifically says that there is a bios update to deal with the issue.reflowing is something you can have done if the solder around the chip has gone bad,it involves them heating the solder to make it connect properly,I advise getting a professional to do it at all times https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=r...s=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a just for illustration purposes see here


----------

